# trigger options



## chetc (Jun 29, 2015)

i purchased my wife a new XDM 4'5" barrel in 9mm, the stock trigger is quite a long pull, i opted for the lighter trigger spring kit, it was lighter but still a LONG pull, we were at a gun store recently she tried a Canik TP9SA, the trigger is great, very short pull and the reset is excellent, before i go and spend another $125.00 on an aftermarket trigger kit, will the pull be as good as the Canik, the long pull on the xdm is hampering her shooting.

thanks
Chet


----------

